# New gear



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

Just getting in catfish fishing not sure what gear I should be looking for any help would be helpful.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

It may help to provide info on typre of water where ect. I started with my normal med action rod and 14# test. I love river with trees in the water so I had to step up # test a lil to help those kitties out of the structure. Btw I use a bobber and worms on a circle hook. Easy and effective, not to mention relaxing.


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

I live in NW Ohio most likely fishing Maumee river


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I LOVE Team Catfish circle hooks!!! Never missed a hookup yet from switching from gamagatsu(sp). Braid is your friend, I run powerpro 40# with a 15# floro leader. Uglystick cat pole medium to heavy action


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

jjshbetz11 said:


> I LOVE Team Catfish circle hooks!!! Never missed a hookup yet from switching from gamagatsu(sp). Braid is your friend, I run powerpro 40# with a 15# floro leader. Uglystick cat pole medium to heavy action


Lol very simalar! Team cat circle hooks no leader and medium action 8 ft ugly stick.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you use a spinning set up or bait cast?


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

I have two i mainly use i have an okuma battle cat 8 ft with an okuma citrix reel 25 lb drag, and a bottom dwellers tackle 7ft 9in knock out that has an okuma akena bait caster im using 80 lb and 65 lb main line and 40 lb floro leader with team cat fish or gama circles Js and kales i have a berkly glow stick too with quantum bait caster i don't use much, but those other two poles do the trick


----------

